# Plattenspieler an Heimkinosystem anschließen



## jobo (26. Mai 2012)

*Plattenspieler an Heimkinosystem anschließen*

Hallo, 
wir haben vor kurzem das Heimkinosystem "Philips HTS 9221" gekauft. 
Mein Vater möchte aber aus nostalgischen Gründen seinen alten Kenwood KD52FD Schallplattenspieler anschließen. Schließt man diesen über Aux an   kommt nur ein Brummen an. 
Meine Internetrecherche ergab, dass man eine extra Entzerrer und Verstärker dazwichen hängen muss, da die Ausgangsleistung des Plattenspielers zu gering sei. Stimmt das so?
Würde zum Beisiel  der hier von Conrad oder  der hier von Hama das Problem lösen? 
Was genau brauche ich bzw. was könnt ihr empfehlen? 

Viele Dank im Vorraus für eure Hilfe! 

LG jobo


----------



## Ryokage (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Heimkinosystem anschließen*

Genau, Plattenspieler haben eine sehr geringe Ausgangsleistung, weshalb ein eigener Eingang benötigt wird und außerdem muss die Erdungsleitung am Verstärker angeschlossen werden. Moderne Verstärker haben leider weder nen extra Phonoeingang noch die Erdungsschraube. Deshalb muss man, wie du richtig festgestellt hast, nen Phono Vorverstärker kaufen. Von dem gehste dann einfach in den AUX deines Verstärkers. Brauchst also eigentlich nur das Gerät und Kabel falls nicht dabei.
Ob die beiden Geräte gut sind, weiß ich nicht (hab selber noch nen schönen alten Stereo Verstärker mit passenden Anschlüssen), das Hama Teil kommt bei Amazon aber ja ganz gut weg. Solang man aber eh keinen High End Plattenspieler hat, sollte es auch ein günstiger Vorverstärker tun.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Heimkinosystem anschließen*

So ein Teil würde da schon reichen


----------



## jobo (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Heimkinosystem anschließen*

okay, super. 

*VIELEN DANK FÜR EURE HILFE!!!*

Ich habe gerade den Verstärker, den "Dr Bakterius" empfholen hat, gekauft. DAnke für die Empfehlung! 

Liebe Grüße

jobo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Heimkinosystem anschließen*

Dann viel Spass mit den Schallplatten


----------

